

Revealed – Australia’s own PRISM facility  - obtino
http://www.itwire.com/it-policy-news/govenrment-tech-policy/60282-revealed-%E2%80%93-australia%E2%80%99s-own-prism-facility

======
venus
Australia has never had anything like the 4th Amendment. It's common knowledge
amongst people who care that active monitoring of phones has been going on for
decades, no-one pretends that it's only foreigners who are of interest. Email
and web metadata wouldn't surprise me either, in fact it would surprise me if
they didn't collect it.

On the bright side, the fact that it's not maintained in deep secrecy seems to
mean it's governed better. Operating under a shroud of complete denial is
probably the enemy of good process, oversight and management.

Anyway, the only thing that's being "revealed" here is that apparently they
need a new DC.

------
billwashere
It appears the current Australian government has plans for DSD for the next 5
years due to "the G20 Summit and the Commonwealth Games":
[http://www.pm.gov.au/press-office/2013-defence-white-
paper-r...](http://www.pm.gov.au/press-office/2013-defence-white-paper-
renaming-defence-signals-directorate-and-defence-imagery-and-g)

------
jacques_chester
They're hiring:
[http://www.dsd.gov.au/careers/](http://www.dsd.gov.au/careers/)

